# SMF Downloads Area - FREE PDF Files



## TulsaJeff (May 31, 2007)

If you have not checked out the Downloads area then you should do that right now.

I have uploaded several files already to this area and will be uploading more.

Time and Temperature Chart
How to Smoke Meat
Smoking Meat - Everything You Need 2 Know
GOSM - Complete Step-by-Step Guide

Enjoy them and Pass them on to your friends if you so desire.

The downloads area is at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/mod...name=Downloads

Outdated information above - as of May 24, 2010


----------



## brdprey (Jul 21, 2010)

i like the quick reference idea but the links dont work


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 21, 2010)

Check out "Jeffs Smoking Meat Links"   in the Wiki area

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/jeffs-smoking-meat-links


----------



## brdprey (Jul 21, 2010)

awesome tyvm


----------



## retread (Jul 21, 2010)

GOSM Smoker Guide Link doesn't work (at least it didn't for me)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks Jeff,

I'll no longer have to hunt for old newsletters to find your previous smokes !

GREAT !

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 21, 2010)

Retread said:


> GOSM Smoker Guide Link doesn't work (at least it didn't for me)


It didn't work for me either and I'm sure Jeff will fix it but for now heres the link to the info

http://wyntk.us/great-outdoors-smoky-mountain-propane-smoker


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 21, 2010)

I just fixed it... if you see anything else that needs to be fixed just let me know


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 21, 2010)

TulsaJeff said:


> I just fixed it... if you see anything else that needs to be fixed just let me know


.... hmmmm still don't see that recipe for Jeff's Rub and Jeff's Sauce.....


----------



## retread (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow!, Quick Response.....But whaddaya expect from a guy named Jeff!       (I hadda choose "retread" <an old CB handle> 'cause Jeff was taken!)


----------

